# seasoning humidor problem



## Omahaboy (Apr 20, 2010)

So i got my humidor from cheaphumidors.com and i have been seasoning it for 2 days now. i opened it up this morning and the rh read 65% so i cloed the lid and let it rest til just now, aprx another 13 hours and the rh said 55%. the humidity in Omaha right now is ~53% im wondering if i should be worried or just wait another day or so. i have a shotglass with distilled water and 2 hygrometers. this is my first humi and I am a little worried. :frown:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

As someone that used the shot glass method. Save yourself some time and go get a sponge. I don't know if cheaphumidors is perfect, but they are pretty damn good.


----------



## Omahaboy (Apr 20, 2010)

so the sponge helps that much? i was following the instructions they sent me but i read how herf n turf seasons a humi and seen that he uses a sponge. ill grab one tomorrow


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Omahaboy said:


> so the sponge helps that much? i was following the instructions they sent me but i read how herf n turf seasons a humi and seen that he uses a sponge. ill grab one tomorrow


Herf N Turf has _the_ thread about setting up a humidor.

I used two sponges on my 150 count, after 36 hours it was at 77%, took out the top sponge and blow dryed (cool air), 12 hours later the hygromoter was reading at 81%.

Shot glasses took forever... I was using multiple shot glasses, solo cups, bowls - everything short of a tuperware container.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Not to toot my own horn, but I think I have everything nailed, when it comes to seasoning wood.

Good luck.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Not to toot my own horn, but I think I have everything nailed, when it comes to seasoning wood.
> 
> Good luck.


Toot away. Please, toot some more.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Not to toot my own horn, but I think I have everything nailed, when it comes to seasoning wood.
> 
> Good luck.


Now that's just too funny Bro LOL!! :drum: :rockon::rockon: ound:ound:


----------



## Omahaboy (Apr 20, 2010)

put a new sponge with DW on it in the humi. I kept the shot glass because i figured it couldn't hurt. gonna check on it Sunday morning.


----------



## Omahaboy (Apr 20, 2010)

i left the sponge in the humi sealed and didnt open it til right now. the RH is at about 66% after 36 hours. there is a sponge, shot glass, and the humidifier it came with saturated with DW. I dont know what else to do. any help or advice would be welcome. Its my first humi and im starting to get a little discouraged.


----------



## StephenW (Apr 5, 2010)

That's odd since I used Herf N Turf's methods on all 3 of my humis and it worked great. Did you calibrate the hygrometer?


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Take the humidifier out. Then get back to us. I agree it's still odd. Did you calibrate the hygrometer.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

so a couple points to check over.

You have calibrated your hydrometer.
and you know the seal on your humidor is good. (paper/bill test, light test, woosh test)

If both of the above are satisfied. Then just wait.seal it up and wait some more.. for all you know that humidor could be dryer then a popcorn fart.. and is soaking up all that moisture. 
let it be for a bit. sure check it daily if you want. keep a record of what its doing..
see where it gets you.


----------



## Omahaboy (Apr 20, 2010)

ok i put the sponge in a tiny bowl and filled it with water up till about halfway up the sponge(trying for a wick affect) last Sunday and now i have a reading of 80% on the roof of the humi and 72is in the bottom. So i figured it was just dry nd im going to let it sit shut for another 2 days. Im feeling better about this. im guessing it was just really dry.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello Josh, 

Has the hygrometer been calibrated? If not, the salt test seems in order. However, you seem to be doing much better. Sponges are key it seems.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

good to hear man. hope the rest works out as well.


----------



## Omahaboy (Apr 20, 2010)

yea i calibrated both of them. one was the analog that came with it. and the other a digital i got online. the digital seems to be 1% off. the analog is spot on. i attached the analog to the top and the digital i laid in the bottom as far away from the water as i could.

I have also done the paper strip test but i wasn't really sure how you are supposed to do it. i put a paper in between the lid and bottom and pulled. if i pulled really really slow i could pull the paper out but if i just pulled it normaly it ripped. when i drop the lid it falls til the where the seal is and stops then closes with a little help. so the seal seems good. im going to check tomorrow night and if its above 72% on the bottom i think its ready since i like to keep my smokes at a little lower RH than hurf.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Omahaboy said:


> i like to keep my smokes at a little lower RH than hurf.


BTW, Herf likes to keep his non-Cuban smokes at =/<65%rh and his Cuban smokes at 60%rh. Nothing wrong with slightly lower.

Sounds to me as though you're ready to install cigars in that box. If you're using beads, don't charge them over 50% for the first few months. While it will mean more maintenance, it will provide adequate buffering for the inevitable swings you'll see until things are equalized.

Well done.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> Not to toot my own horn, but I think I have everything nailed, when it comes to seasoning wood.
> 
> Good luck.


Bah what do you know you're just a FOG. :lol:


----------



## Omahaboy (Apr 20, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> BTW, Herf likes to keep his non-Cuban smokes at =/<65%rh and his Cuban smokes at 60%rh. Nothing wrong with slightly lower.
> 
> Well done.


You would know right. Ha i just got a little confused by the 70% beads you used in your humi. Given this information we keep them at the same RH.

I just checked the readings and they are 78% on top and 72% on bottom. Am I ready to load the smokes?


----------



## Omahaboy (Apr 20, 2010)

Well here it is guys..








^ yes that is a package from the devil site, i just cant help it.


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Omahaboy said:


> Well here it is guys..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work Josh. That's a good looking humi and a nice stash. Enjoy!


----------



## moznmar (Sep 4, 2007)

It sounds like you're making progress now. I like the sponges, because I'm apt to spill the shot glass of DW in my humi.


----------



## Omahaboy (Apr 20, 2010)

thanks for all the help guys. I am going to try to organize it by how long i want to age them.the ones on the far left are not touchable for 6 months and the ones in the middle are set there to mellow out for a while after reception. the ones on the right are smokable now and the ones on the top shelf are probably what im going to smoke next. i really want to light up that sun grown now though, as a reward for seasoning my first humi. I got it in a bomb from shuckins.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Omahaboy said:


> You would know right. Ha i just got a little confused by the 70% beads you used in your humi. Given this information we keep them at the same RH.
> 
> I just checked the readings and they are 78% on top and 72% on bottom. Am I ready to load the smokes?


I know. I was a little concerned that that might be a point of confusion. I use the 70% tube simply to ensure that I don't spike. Once all's said and done, I toss in 65% beads.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Congrats on the seasoning!! Lookin' good!!


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

good to see its working out man.
Now get to smokin. lol.


----------



## BDSmith (May 8, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

So this is what we have been talking about Josh. Looks great. Enjoy.


----------



## Omahaboy (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the help and comments. I really appreciate how helpful everyone has been. 
Now i just need to get some beads so i dont have to fool around with that cheapo humidifier they give you.


----------

